# ارجو المساعده ...عندي مقابله ها الاسبوع في السيفتي ...تكفون



## مقابله (23 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

شخباركم ان شاء الله مرتاحين وفي احسن حال

يا جماعة الخير انا عندي مقابله ها الاسبوع ..في السيفتي ومادري كيف بتكون المقابله
شو نوعية الاسئله شو الاسئله الي راح يسئلوني بها 

فـ انا متاكد ان الاخوان سوو قبلي مقابلات يا ريت يقولون لي شو سئلوهم في المقابلات 
عشان اجهز نفسي وماتروح مني الوظيفه 

وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## sayed00 (23 يناير 2009)

اخى الكريم

اولا اتمنى لك التوفيق

بس سؤالى هل انت عملت فى السيفتى من قبل ولا اول مرة؟

ثانيا ما هى طبيعة عمل الشركة التى سوف تعمل بها انشاء الله من سوف يجرى لك المقابلة (بمعنى هل متخصص فى السلامة ام مجرد مدير الشركة... تختلف)


----------



## مقابله1 (24 يناير 2009)

مرحبا يا اخ سيد وشاكر لك التفاعل والرد علي

اولا انا جديد يعني ماعندي اي خبره وهاذي اول مره لي اعمل مقابله ... 
والشركه ..شركه كبييره عقاريه .. في تختص في بناء الابراج وغيرها ..في دبي ...
والي راح يسوي لي المقابله شخص مسؤول ومتخصص في السيفتي .....

؟؟ وياريت المساعده عشان اعرف من الي سبقوني في مقابلات في مجال السيفتي كيف كانت وشو هي الاسئله الي واجهوها 

وربي يجزيكم خير


----------



## sayed00 (24 يناير 2009)

الموضوع صعب شوية كونك بدون خبرة ... بمعنى انت محتاج واسطة

لان كون الى حيعملك المقابلة متخصص يعنى على دراية بالمجال و لكن كونهم اختاروك للمقابلة يعنى عارفين انك بدون خبرة 

شوف

طلما الموضوع مبانى و انشاءات ركز على السقالات و العمل على الاماكن المرتفعة و التدريب و توول بوكس وووو شوف بقى الموضوع كبير 

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد منير حسن (24 يناير 2009)

يا ريت اخى العزيز ان تركز على اعمال الرفع وخصوصا tower cranes التى تستخدم فى مواقع الأنشاءات وايضا اعمال الحفر واخطارها وكن واثق من نفسكوركز على اى شىء انت عارفه جيدا فى السيفتى اثناء المقابلة وان شاء الله توفق.


----------



## dr Rawda (25 يناير 2009)

اعتقد انك محتاج تقرا كويس في موضوع تقييم مخاطر العمل Risk assessment لان اي مكان هتشتغل فيه لازم الاول تحدد ايه نوعية المخاطر التي سوف يتعرض لها العاملين هناك


----------

